# 20 gallon long stocking



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

before you make any answers i dont want anything like:
-platys
-guppies
-tetras
-danios
-etc.

i already have those type fish in a 10 gallon so i want something different.
What i really want is to put like 2 convict cichlids in the tank but people say its too small. then i wanted to put in 1 or 2 opaline gouramis but nooo, its to small

so what kinda fish can i put into my 20 gallon? BTW they have to be from petsmart or petco, i only have access to these 2 stores, it SUCKS!


----------



## addyusaf (Sep 6, 2010)

I love tiger barbs. Very active and interesting to watch. They go into quite a frenzy when fed. You could probably do 5 or 6 tiger tiger barbs in a 20g tank, but I wouldn't do any less than that because they like to school. They get about 2.5" so you probably wouldn't have room for anything else, besides that they are semi-aggressive and will nip at fins. Kuhli locahes are cool too.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

how about 1 or 2 opaline gourami and 5 kuli loaches and 4-5 zebra danios or cherry barbs?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

yes the combination it's ok.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

heres the set-up i think will work really well:
AqAdvisor - jo 

for the mollys i want to get the lyretails


----------



## sully411 (Sep 12, 2010)

Slightly aggressive: I would go with corydoras, black or red phantom tetras, ram fish or rainbow cichlids. Be aware that the cichlids will grow much bigger eventually. Stick with the other species if you want them to stay small.

Peaceful: black phantom tetras can often be peaceful, a school of hatchet fish, dwarf gourami species, Angel fish.


----------

